# A cup for the egg



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Here is today's offering, I must confess to being mildly pleased with this my first egg cup.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Outstanding Harry. Really nice shape to it keep them coming.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

WOW! Harry, that is AWESOME!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Nice Job Harry

You must have BIG chickens down under... LOL LOL

I guess you got it nailed down, what came 1st. the chicken or the egg.. 

=========


----------



## mountain monkey (Aug 17, 2008)

Wow! Do you lathe the wooden eggs? I would love to see how you do that, or is it in another post somewhere? At any rate, it's a beautiful piece. Thanks for sharing.

Josh The Marine


----------



## mountain monkey (Aug 17, 2008)

Of course I just went to your gallery and saw the egg. Disregard my previous question. Awesome though!

Josh The Marine


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

Nothing will stop you now Harry, great egg cup.
Cheers
Pete


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Wow, Harry,

We're mildly pleased too....not.....we're ecstatically pleased. Very, very nice my friend.

Ed......


----------



## Mitch12 (Mar 29, 2008)

Harry 
Nice job Harry, your on a roll now. Mitch


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Great job Harry, I knew you could not hold back the need to have a two piece set. 

For my tastes it looks more fitting than the cup you originally displayed your breakfast egg in. I think the lighter cup does the egg more justice.  or does the egg do the cup more justice,,,, this is all confusing....

Ok now for the chicken,,,,,,,, WAIT,,,,,,,,,that would mean the egg came before the chicken, or the cup.

A great job and well finished.

John


----------



## Rolf Maxa (Feb 8, 2005)

Great combination Harry!


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

Stunningly good Harry!

By the way the egg came before the chicken. How could you now turn a chicken?


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

"You must have BIG chickens down under... LOL LOL"

Everything downunder is BIG Bj. (except me), take a look at these free-range eggs I just took from the fridge, most are bigger than mine.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

"How could you now turn a chicken?"

I'll put that on my "think about" list!

Thanks to you all,in spite of still having heaps of pain from the Shingles, even after nearly five months, your encouragement is giving me the incentive to get into my shed and do "things" Thanks again guys.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Harry that is a nice one! Nothing wrong with that at all!

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Harry

I didn't know that you could buy ostrich eggs down under LOL LOL 

At one time we had some big hens that put out big eggs and I sold them to a cafe down the road from us,,,they love them and would pay the the price I ask for them...

They look about the same size as yours maybe just a bit bigger, I could always tell when one of the hens laid one.....I could hear her from the house...LOL LOL LOL, and would say that's 3.00 bucks... hahahahaha



===========


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Great job Harry. Nice looking combo.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

*Eggs-xactly nice.*

Very pleasing to the eye Harry. Glad to hear you are getting to the shed now. I thought about painting my shop floor but it was just a thought.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Dave why do you just do the floor already. You've been planning stage for how long now. You are tiring yourself out with all that planning. Harry nice grouping of eggs I really like the egg cup.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

"I thought about painting my shop floor but it was just a thought."

Keep that thought firmly in your mind Dave, once the floor is painted I'm sure it will give you the incentive to set-up your machinery and from then on it will be new projects every day complete with photo-shoots!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

"I thought about painting my shop floor but it was just a thought."

Keep that thought firmly in your mind Dave, once the floor is painted I'm sure it will give you the incentive to set-up your machinery and from then on it will be new projects every day complete with photo-shoots!

Most members probably think that Dave is just a guy who welcomes new members, but in fact he is a skilled tool maker and, I'm told, a dab hand at woodworking but we are yet to see him prove the latter! I do know that he has a pole barn big enough to use as a hanger also all the required tools and machines so all it requires is some motivation


----------



## philland (Oct 3, 2008)

I don't think that egg would taste very good - unless, perhaps, you are a beaver.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Phil, if I caught anyone attempting to eat my first normal size egg, I would rap them over the knuckles with a steel rule.


----------



## philland (Oct 3, 2008)

harrysin said:


> Phil, if I caught anyone attempting to eat my first normal size egg, I would rap them over the knuckles with a steel rule.


That doesn't sound very comfortable. I have had my knuckles rapped with a wooden rule before and it ached for hours.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

It's interesting to hear how your wife keeps you under control!


----------



## mountain monkey (Aug 17, 2008)

And just how does your wife keep you under control, Harry?


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Josh, I'm not sure if I can publish that on a family forum!


----------

